# New Curado Being Released Next Month: 200HG



## Butthead

I was at Green Top in Ashland, VA today where I got to see the new Curado 200HG that's replacing the 200G series. I'm very excited to get my hands on one when they get released next month! I haven't found anything online about them, so you're hearing about it here first, ha-ha. I was going to take a pic, but didn't think the Shimano rep would like that. The body is a sweet silver color with a nice fresh design and feel. It's got a new style centrifugal brake system with a fine tuning dial on the outside. It has the X-ship technology and comes in at 7.4 ounces and will retail for $179.99. Look for the 200g's to start going on sale all over the place. Green top had them for $129 this weekend, but I bet you'll be able to score some even better prices really soon. I really love the G series, but the HG's just look and feels awesome...especially the one that will be on the 13Fishing Omen I scored for Christmas, lol.


----------



## lovedr79

Sweet! Man I love green top! Bought many guns and fishing stuff from there.


----------



## New River Rat

I hope it's better than the G series. The E was awesome. I picked up a CU200G7, and best I remember, they are using plastic components where they used aluminum in the past. The star drag and (maybe)the handles are plastic. The Curado G has two less bearings than the E7(7 down to 5). I hate to use this as an argument, but the Japnese reels tolerance was tight. The G series are from Malaysia, so the jury is out here. The titanium line guide is gone. There is a "feel" the E series has that the G series does not.


----------



## Butthead

I never got to experience the E series, so ignorance is bliss for me with the G, ha-ha.


----------



## Bugpac

Imo they have all went down hill since the D series.


----------



## Butthead

What do you guys recommend then?


----------



## Bugpac

Im myself have slowly been collecting D's. They are hard to come by used. Sell like hot cakes. The new one may not be bad. Historicly they have gotten cheaper made and higher priced over time tho. My buddy is a huge diawa fan. I havent tried any yet myself. Lews are excellent. But they dont fit me well. Reason I went to the curado 200 and 300's.


----------



## airsickness

I have 2 E series and one of them has the Boca bearing replacement. I love this reel! I can cast 1/8 oz panther martins with it a long way on a 6'6" shimano crucial 10-12lb rod. The other is a stock 300E7 I use for my pike rod when I go to Canada each year.
The G series were awful. Just awful. I have since switched all my new purchases of baitcasters to Lews Speed Spool tournament pros. Best reel since the E series was discontinued.


----------



## Bugpac

Buy the 89.00 lews add abec bearings and carbontech washers. You will have a better Lews reel for less money then the tourney in the end.


----------



## Bugpac

I been supertuning all the curados. They are simply awesome when done.


----------



## Jim

Where are you getting the bearings from?


----------



## hoohoorjoo

He gets them from me. I do all his reel tuning. I actually have 2 of his Curados right now.... 8) btw, my name is Tim and I just found the site from Jim's posts on BaitJunkys(I'm a mod there). Looking forward to contributing to the site.  I'm the buddy that Bug was referring to as a "huge Daiwa fan".


----------



## Jim

Tim,
What kind are they and how much do they cost?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## airsickness

Hey Bugpac, are you super tuning the G models? Or are you talking about the E series?


----------



## Bugpac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339762#p339762 said:


> airsickness » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Bugpac, are you super tuning the G models? Or are you talking about the E series?



D series. HooHoo actually does the work. He posted a few posts up.


----------



## airsickness

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339768#p339768 said:


> Bugpac » Yesterday, 23:20[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339762#p339762 said:
> 
> 
> 
> airsickness » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Bugpac, are you super tuning the G models? Or are you talking about the E series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D series. HooHoo actually does the work. He posted a few posts up.
Click to expand...



Fantastic reels!


----------



## Bugpac

I only have 3. Im looking for more. They are hard to get at a good price.


----------



## hoohoorjoo

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339737#p339737 said:


> Jim » 25 Jan 2014, 18:02[/url]"]Tim,
> What kind are they and how much do they cost?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


I can get any of the Boca bearings. The Orange Seal ABEC 7 ceramic hybrids are what I use most often. Some reels have 3 bearings relating to the spool rotation and others have only 2. Price varies accordingly. For example, my Daiwa reels have 2 spool bearings and cost is $25. The Daiwa Lexa actually has 3 bearings and cost is $37 for those bearings. I don't charge any extra to install the bearings when I clean and lube a reel, since the reel is already apart. Clean and lube is $15 for standard reels(baitcast and spinning), $20 for reels with clickers and $25 for linecounter reels. More time is invested in the assembly/disassembly of bait-clicker reels and linecounters, hence the extra cost. On average, it takes 2 1/2 to 3 hours per reel. They get a complete breakdown and get soaked in a mild solvent to remove every trace of dirt, grime and old lube. I'm definitely not getting rich, but I do enjoy the mechanical aspect of diagnosing/repairing reels and the satisfaction of seeing a reel's performance improve after I work on them. 8)


----------

